# Hangianum



## paworsport (May 28, 2013)

16 cm very scented

http://s1344.photobucket.com/user/Paworsport/media/image_zpsd1f590a3.jpg.html
http://s1344.photobucket.com/user/Paworsport/media/image_zpscb64e03a.jpg.html
http://s1344.photobucket.com/user/Paworsport/media/image_zpscb64e03a.jpg.html
http://s1344.photobucket.com/user/Paworsport/media/image_zps248e71a0.jpg.html


----------



## paworsport (May 28, 2013)

Sorry dont´ know why my picture are not in the right way !!!


----------



## NYEric (May 28, 2013)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (May 28, 2013)

Wonderful and well grown!


----------



## Rick (May 28, 2013)

Nice creamy yellow one.

Leaves big and wide too!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 28, 2013)

That has excellent form paworsport. A fantastic wide dorsal as well!


----------



## Spaph (May 28, 2013)

Nice hangianum! What does the scent smell like? My plant is still small, have yet to bloom and smell one....


----------



## eggshells (May 28, 2013)

Holy Sh.. it's nice. :drool:


----------



## Ozpaph (May 28, 2013)

very nice, indeed!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (May 28, 2013)

How can you not love that one. Wish is was mine.


----------



## abax (May 29, 2013)

Exactly what eggshells said! Oh my, hang. is fragrant too!!!!!


----------



## JeanLux (May 29, 2013)

Lovely plant, great flower !!!! Jean


----------



## paworsport (May 29, 2013)

Spaph said:


> Nice hangianum! What does the scent smell like? My plant is still small, have yet to bloom and smell one....



Ilts smells dark honey like pine honey


----------



## Dido (May 29, 2013)

a nice one congrats on that


----------



## Trithor (May 29, 2013)

Good healthy looking plant, well flowerd! I am very envious


----------



## papheteer (May 29, 2013)

Nice hangianum! Goog job growing it!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 29, 2013)

Very lovely, indeed!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 29, 2013)

I find the fragrance of hang to be very heavy and cloying...sort of like paperwhites. I find the fragrance of emersonii to be far better.


----------



## Paul (May 30, 2013)

nice bloom!!! bravo!


----------



## Ayreon (May 30, 2013)

Spectacular! I have 20 seedlings but they are SLOOOOW  Hope to see one on bloom one day.


----------

